# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Zonnebrand 1x smeren

## sanora

Weet iemand nog een goede zonnebrand die je maar 1x hoeft te smeren? 

Gebruik een creme van de dermatoloog en moet ook in de winter zonnebrand gebruiken. Ben tevreden over Vision maar mijn huid begint daar gevoelig op te reageren.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sanora,

Misschien zou je eens terug naar je dermatoloog moeten gaan met deze vraag! Ik zou zo snel geen zonnebrand weten die je maar 1x hoeft te smeren. Dus leg je probleem eens voor bij je dermatoloog!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

ja......ik weet wel wat
mijn zoon kan geen zon verdragen en vergeet/of heeft er geen zin aan om zich in te smeren
hij verbrandt echt altijd.
nu hebben we al een paar jaar p20van riemann, echt superspul, zelfs in de meest zonnige vakanties hoef je je alleen s,ochtends in te smeren en verbrand je echt niet.
mn zoon blijft gewoon wit en ik word gewoon bruin
het is wel ff plakkerig gevoel met insmeren maar na 15 minuten voel je dat niet meer,
ook heb je nog zonnebrand van VISION factor 30, werkt ook 8 uur, smeert lekkerder, maar met P20 hebben we de beste ervaring.
zie net dat je vision al hebt gebruikt.. dus ik zou zeggen probeer P20
succes

----------

